

Showing the Obama-Clinton Divide in Decision Tree Infographic - iamwil
http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2008/04/16/us/0416-nat-subOBAMA.jpg

======
furyg3
So Obama wins in counties that are diverse and/or educated and/or rich and/or
urban and/or didn't like bush very much.

Shocking! :)

